

Tesla invented the AND logic gate - mcantelon
http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_024.htm

======
JeanPierre
This doesn't surprise me, it just confirms what I've always thought:

That Tesla is one of the most underrated scientists/inventors/engineers that
has ever lived. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tesla_patents>)

------
SkyMarshal
Nicolai Tesla is almost the engineering equivalent of the Simpsons:

Tesla did it! Tesla did it!

~~~
nuxi
It's Nikola actually.

~~~
SkyMarshal
D'oh!

------
SoftwareMaven
I wonder how the computer industry would have changed had somebody been able
to patent the AND gate instead of having the expired patent in place.

------
bitwize
Wow, that is some seriously radiopunk shit. I knew Tesla was awesome, but it
doesn't sink in sometimes till you read something like this.

